# Rat for a good home.



## Dkeno (Apr 6, 2014)

I have been looking for a while now for someone who will be able to give my rat Monty a good home. Sadly, new circumstances in my life are forcing me to part with him. Being 3-4 years old, I am looking for someone who can give him a nice place to spend the rest of his days. He is in good health, and is quite large for his age. Willing to sell his cage and all care supplies as well. Looking for anywhere between $50-100 all-together, but price negotiable. What's important to me is that Monty can be somewhere safe and happy. Contact ASAP if interested.


----------



## Dkeno (Apr 6, 2014)

Update: I'm more or less asking for a selling price for the cage. If you want to adopt Monty, he is free. I'm not kidding when I say all I want is for him to go to a good home. Please contact if you want to help this little guy.

P.S I live in the Berks county area of PA, one hour away from philly.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

You could try 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/NEPARats/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1594389890777970/

There are some rescues active in those groups too that may be able to help. Maybe talk to them and donate the cage with him if they will take him?
Too far from me.

Goodluck!


----------

